# How Prominent Should Branding Be?



## sagacitee (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi folks,

I am working on some shirt designs, and wondering how prominent my branding should be on the shirts. Some people seem to opt for having little to no branding on their shirts, while others incorporate large logos, URLs, and the like. I'd like to have a substantial logo on the backs of my shirts (with the main design on the front), but I wonder how potential customers would react to having what is in effect an advertisement on their backs.

What are your experiences with branding your shirts? What do customers seem to like / dislike / not really care about as far as having your logo on the shirt? (In my case, people would certainly be buying for the design, and not for my branding - I mention this because I would think that this is not necessarily the case for some better-known brands.)

Regards,


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are some great past topics on this here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1127
and here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3148&highlight=website+address+t-shirt

Personally I think it depends on your purpose and target market (and to some extent, your company name ).

Some customers don't mind at all, some will be opposed. If you are really working at establishing a "brand", then the benefits of branding a small logo on the upper back might outweigh the sales that might be lost.

A *big* company logo on the back might be much more off-putting than a smaller logo on a sleeve or back "tab" neckline location.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I would not wear your shirt, if it had a large logo on the back.

I've wittered on about it in the threads Rodney cited.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

In my opinion your target demographic (educated geeks - Nick being a perfect example) would not appreciate overt branding.


----------



## TshirtKing (Aug 2, 2006)

sagacitee,
how large do you want your company to grow? Branding is not only about the product but also about the people you employee. everybody within your organization have to be on the same page when it comes to branding. the stronger the branding the stronger the product or service. sometimes one logo can mean alot to a potential customer if the company brand image is strong and supportive of the product. look @ APPLE, NIKE, FUBU, ROCAWEAR, SEAN JOHN for example. 

holla


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Solmu said:


> In my opinion your target demographic (educated geeks - Nick being a perfect example) would not appreciate overt branding.


I'm super cool, thank you very much.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> I'm super cool, thank you very much.


Didn't you get the memo? Geeks are cool now


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Is he a geek or a Metro?

Big difference.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll let Nick answer that one for himself  Personally I consider geek a compliment, but he may not (in which case - sorry, no offense intended). Either way, as a university student in a position to get the jokes, who is into t-shirts... he's target audience material.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I can wash myself, and don't smell, and know what shoes to wear with a brown belt, if that classifies me as metro.

And yes, there is a slight touch of geekery about me. But in a good way. Not in a L337 TLDR sort of way.


----------



## sagacitee (Aug 5, 2006)

Folks,

Your expertise is much appreciated - I think I'm going to tone the branding down significantly.

Regards,


----------



## Ferverwear (Aug 17, 2006)

I place my brand name very small underneth the slogan on the front of the shirt. I modeled this approach from a company that I was very impressed with and it seemed to work for them. It is way to early to tell what is or is not going to work for me, so in that regard I don't know what to tell you. My target group is very small compared to most peoples and I don't think that if they mind wearing one of my shirts that they are going to care about the small website at the bottom. Well, good luck.

Dr.Froth


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Does Nick also use beauty products for men? Heh. Would branding be the logo and the brand name as well? For me I have my full company name of HongKongDMZ but then I also use HKDMZ as my brand as well as a design idea. So...name and logo are both needed for branding?


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

You could always have your logo stitched or printed onto the edge of a sleeve rather then having it on the label or openly displayed. I'm really not sure if I'm selling my brand openly on my products now.....giving blood sure drains you. Not a pun thanks.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

hongkongdmz said:


> Does Nick also use beauty products for men?


Why has this become an interrogation! Men don't have "beauty products" they have "man cleaners". I occasionallky moisturise, but anyone in Australia who doesn't looks like Paul Hogan when they're 25.

I think it's very bizarre that things which make you more attractive, like vaguely looking after your skin, are thought of as somehow "un-manly" when the end result is more women wanting to sleep with you. Very odd.

Logically, looking like you live under a bridge should be "un-manly", as most women wouldn't go within 20 feet of you, even in a gasmask.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Why has this become an interrogation!


Yes, why indeed. Let's bring it back to the topic 

Branding should be as prominent as your customers will allow


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Branding should be as prominent as your customers will allow


Sounds like a good way of looking at it to me. It still amazes me just how much branding some people will take (I don't mean urls, logos, etc. added to a design, so much as shirts with a 20"x20" brand logo and nothing else).


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Sounds like a good way of looking at it to me. It still amazes me just how much branding some people will take (I don't mean urls, logos, etc. added to a design, so much as shirts with a 20"x20" brand logo and nothing else).



it has fallen off some


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Do brands give a mood as well? Like a feeling of cool...or good quality.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

hongkongdmz said:


> Do brands give a mood as well? Like a feeling of cool...or good quality.



They sure do! All my friends buy skateboard/snowboarding clothes yet not one of them skateboards or ever has, a few snowboard. Next time your out look at the clothes younger people wear.(18-35) When I do I mostly see people wearing Hurley,Arson,Billabong etc..etc.... I can guarantee that 90% of the people wearing these brands have nothing to do with extreme sports but associate the whole stigma of being cool with these brands. People buy a lot of things even based on they wish they were into say motor cross, snowboarding, skateboarding. This is why branding (depending on your target market) should be HUGE! I'm branding the hell out of my clothing line and I haven't even made 1 shirt yet. I have business cards and stickers and give them away and tell everyone what I'm doing every chance I can get! I want my line to be the next Billabong or Volcom. Depending on what style your getting into you can go with big splashy logos on the front or just small ones on the chest or whatever you want. I'm gonna do both just to mix it up. I like loud logos sometimes and sometimes i don't want to be a walking billboard, but why not make both styles so you can cater to more people and bring in more customers?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Branding should be as prominent as your customers will allow


Our first initial shirt was just a shirt with your logo 10" x 11" and they were extremely popular.


----------

